# Only at night



## Tool (Feb 14, 2011)

Alright so iv done all the stuff, got the sex life back in action and its regular again..

But there is something I just can't seem to crack.. We always have sex in the evening after her TV shows..

She wont do it in the morning, in the shower, at lunch or any other time.. And it can be a pain.. She will sometimes but its rare..

For example tonight just got ruined.. We went out on our date night tonight and got a sitter for our kids.. Well before we went out, we had some time to kill and we were alone at home.. I made the moves and of course rejected.. perfect opportunity to do it.. So anyways, we get back tonight and yup she is tired and wants to make it quick.. It wasn't all that great.. But it would have been amazing if we did it before..

I dunno what the deal is..


----------



## Nicbrownn80 (Mar 20, 2011)

Talk with her about why she does not want to do it at other times.

I don't think your being unreasonable i learned in my marrage TV shows are bad, in fact we don't have a TV in our bedroom and to bring a laptop to our bedroom is a rare thing and a real treat for my wife.


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

I would talk with her about what issues she has with the other times and what they are. You know, sometimes us women can be funny about certain things.  For instance, if my DH and I were going out on a date night, and I had already gotten ready and the kids were still around waiting for the sitter to come and there was some time I likely wouldn't want to go at it either. I wouldn't want to have to get ready again and re-fix my hair/make-up and I wouldn't want to be worrying about the kids being up and hearing. I guess I just like a little bit of privacy and time to get there. At the end of a long week, like on a Friday night, I am also tired too and just want to relax sometimes.

Is your wife a morning person or not? I know that I am not, but I am lucky, I guess, since my DH is not either. 

Does it take your wife longer to get in to the mood? For me it does, so sometimes when my DH wants something quick, I can accommodate, but other times it's hard to.

Is your wife self-conscious about her body? Does she feel uncomfortable doing it during the daylight or in the shower?

Anyway, I would just try and have a non-confrontational chat with her about it and see what she says and go from there.


----------



## Mrs.G (Nov 20, 2010)

I prefer the night for lovemaking, while my husband loves afternoon and morning trysts. I gladly accomodate him. We have much more leeway though, because it will only be the two of us forever, save for a pet in the future.


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

Ive got the same issue with my H. he'll only do it at night, in bed. ive tried talking to him and all the rest but it never changes. im sure our situations are very different but i empathize with ya!


----------



## Rough Patch Sewing (Apr 18, 2011)

The thing is, we men are ever-ready to get it on with our wives. All she need do is flash something, anything our way and it is like she flipped the get-it-on switch for her husband.

Of course, I am using vague generalities, but it is also generally true. 

Women are altogether different creatures. They need a lot of things to go right for them to be ready.

My wife is wondering if she is with the kids all day long? She maybe "shell shocked" by not having much privacy if the kids are young and she is around them all day. She may be weirded out by the idea of being intimate with you, all the while fearing that one of the kids will interrupt.

My advice to you is to open up to her about your "feelings", make her feel special about it though. Tell her how beautiful and amazing she is and how she drives you crazy all day long. Keep it positive. Do not accuse her of anything or make her feel bad about your predicament. Romance her while talking with her. Ask her how she feels about it and then do not say another word, just listen. It is hard for guys to not break in to the conversation and try to fix everything, but try. You will get better results that way. 

Then next time you are off from work, take the kids and give her a break. Then see if a sitter can allow you guys, some time alone. The time free of the kids, your new communication about daytime intimacy, and being alone together may just work.


----------

